
Tesla whistleblower Martin Tripp is releasing documents on Twitter - camjohnson26
https://twitter.com/tripp_martin/status/1291856227681656833
======
camjohnson26
At the direction of Musk, Tesla security hacked Tripp’s phone, had a stingray
set up on Tesla property, followed Tripp 24/7, and had him swatted by claiming
he was in possession of a firearm and planning a mass shooting at Tesla HQ.

[https://twitter.com/NashGrumps/status/1291818185965080576?s=...](https://twitter.com/NashGrumps/status/1291818185965080576?s=20)

------
ermq
[https://mega.nz/folder/CdsXiYoI#hanN79BzrfFmV5WI8X3iYw](https://mega.nz/folder/CdsXiYoI#hanN79BzrfFmV5WI8X3iYw)

